# HQRP washable Shopvac replacement filters



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Price ? Location / Vendor? What model vac are you using them on ?


----------



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a Rigid shopvac about 8 years ago, and didn't take long to plug up the stock filter. I bought one of the reusable HEPA filters from Rigid and I have been happy with it. I will say though, on my Shopvac brand vacuum, I do use the bags. Since they are mainly used to power my ClearVue cyclone or light cleaning, Im not to worried about them puncturing, but I dod wish there was a washable replacement. I may have to look into these.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

These work well.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64681&cat=1,42401


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

These can be purchased from Amazon four for $30. HQRP also has a website www.hqrp.com. I am using them on a 16 gallon Shopvac and a 5 gallon Shopvac. Don't know the model numbers right off hand. BTW HQRP makes filters for a wide range of devices.


----------



## empty5853 (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they make a washable filter for a Rigid model WD1851 (16 gal. 6.5 hp)? My owners manual says it takes a VF5000 Quick Lock filter. If not, does anyone know who does?

Thanks.


----------

